# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Barzani kahkaha atmasın da kim atsın?

## bozok

*KİMİ KANDIRIYORSUNUZ?*

 

4 Haziran 2010

Mesut Barzani’nin 6 yıl aradan sonra Ankara’ya yaptığı ziyarette, “*terörle mücadele*” değil, “*Kürt açılımı*”na vereceği destekten söz etmesini, bizimkilerin ise ABD’den Irak Cumhurbaşkanı Talabani ve Başbakan Maliki’ye bilmem kaçıncı kez verdikleri Kandil’deki terör örgütü üyeleri listesini bir de Barzani’ye takdim etmelerini geçelim… Zira garp cephesinde yeni bir şey yok. 

Ancak şu “*bayrak*” meselesi üzerinde durmamız gerekiyor. Davutoğlu-Barzani görüşmesinden sonra yapılan ortak basın toplantısında arka fonda sadece Türk Bayrağı’nın bulunmasından söz ediyoruz. Normali şayet Türk Bayrağı konmuşsa, muhatabın ülkesinin bayrağının da konmasıdır. Yani orada ya Türk Bayrağı da olmayacak veya Irak Bayrağı da yerini alacaktı. 

Hemen bir parantez açalım; Barzani bu hali ve sıfatıyla Beyaz Saray’da Obama tarafından kabul edildi. Arkada ABD ve Irak bayrakları vardı. Barzani’nin İran temaslarında da tablo aynıydı. 

Türkiye’nin yeni “*bayrak politikası*” ile Barzani’yi Irak’tan ayrı gördüğünü, daha açıkçası Irak’ı bölünmüş varsaydığını veya bir dahaki gelişinde Barzani’nin arkasına “*Kürdistan*” bayrağının konmasının yolunun yapıldığını, o yüzden oranın boş bırakıldığını iddia edecek değiliz. Ama Davutoğlu’nun Erbil’de Barzani’yi ziyaretinde, arkada Türk, Irak ve “*Kürdistan*” bayraklarının bulunduğunu düşününce bu sinek ister istemez mide bulandırıyor!.. 

Bayrak meselesine takmamızın sebebi bunlardan önce, Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu’nun konuyla ilgili yaptığı izahat. Gazetecilerin, “*Neden Irak Bayrağı ya da Kürt yönetiminin bayrağının kürsüde olmadığına*” ilişkin sorusunu şöyle cevaplamış: 

“*Planlama hatası oldu. Aslında toplantı için Konut’ta hazırlık yapmıştık. üzel bir anlam yüklemeyin. Bizim için Irak’tan gelen herkes Irak vatandaşıdır. Onları temsil eden Irak bayrağını hemen getirtebiliriz.*” 

Barzani ise bu soruya karşılık önce kahkaha atmış, ardından “*Kesinlikle buna dikkat etmedim. Siz söyleyene kadar salonda bayrak olmadığını fark etmedim*” demiş. 

Barzani kahkaha atmasın da kim atsın?!.. 

*DAVUTOğLU’NA SORULAR*

Ama Davutoğlu başta olmak üzere iktidara bazı sorularımız var… PKK ve Kerkük’e bakışında en ufak değişiklik olmayan Barzani’nin Türkiye’ye davetinin gerekçesi, Irak’ta 7 Mart’ta yapılan seçimlerinin ardından, “*tüm etnik ve dini kesimlerle görüşme*” idi. Gerçekten de diğer tüm grup temsilcileri sırasıyla Ankara’ya davet edilmiş, en sona Barzani kalmıştı.

Yoksa o gerekçe, Barzani’nin daveti için bir kılıf mıydı ve diğer Iraklı temsilciler figüran niyetine mi kullanıldı? Bunları niye mi soruyoruz?

Irakiye Listesi Lideri, Irak’ın muhtemel yeni Başbakanı Iyad Allavi 26 Nisan’da, Irak Ulusal Diyalog Cephesi Lideri Salih El-Mutlak 4 Mayıs’ta Ankara’ya geldi. Onlar da Barzani gibi Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, Başbakan Erdoğan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu ile görüştü.

Aradaki fark mı; Davutoğlu’nun Allavi ve El-Mutlak’la yaptığı basın toplantılarında Türk Bayrağı’nın yanı sıra Irak Bayrağı da vardı.

Davutoğlu’nun “*planlama hatası oldu*” sözüne gelince; Diyelim ki, öyle oldu. Barzani, kendisinden sonra Başbakan Erdoğan tarafından kabul edildi. Dikkat ettiniz mi, burada da sadece Türk Bayrağı vardı. Koca Dışişleri, acaba “*planlama hatasını*” telafi etmeye zaman mı bulamadı?..

Barzani’nin 6 yıl önceki ziyaretinde ne dönemin Dışişleri Bakanı Gül, ne Başbakan Erdoğan’la görüşmesinde hiç bayrak bulunmadığını hatırlatsak, bundan Barzani’nin konumunun “*planlama hataları*” ile nasıl da yükseltildiği sonucu çıkmaz mı?


*Müyesser Yıldız*
Odatv.com

----------

